# Starting a new coffee van advice.



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

Hi there,

I'm in the process of planning to quit my job and set up a coffee van business in my local area that has a focus of top quality, artisan coffee and friendly, community driven service. I have previous experience making coffee 7-8 years ago but not to the level that I regularly seek out and would like to produce from my van. I love Citroen HY vans but I am open to more cost effective alternatives. I'm not interested in franchising.

Are there any conversion specialists that are recommended? A lot of conversions seem to promote Fraccino dual fuel machines but I'm not sure that's the right choice for me and also I want to set myself apart from other businesses. I've also heard it's difficult to control the output when running off of LPG. I have seen LMLMs used in mobile coffee vans and wondered what opinions people have on that?

This would be taking all of my savings so I really want to do my research and get it right so I'm not paying twice!

Thanks in advance.


----------

